# What mouse do you use?



## jancz3rt (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey guys. I am just wondering what mouse you use and what you like about it? What would be your dream mouse?

Here's my baby....by far the best mouse I have ever used. I took this picture myself so no exagerations. It's a Razer Diamondback Magma Ed.






JAN


----------



## sidthereal (Jun 26, 2005)

i use a normal computer mouse!
no fancy stuff in tht for me!
nice lookin mouse there though


----------



## The_Other_One (Jun 26, 2005)

O.O;;  That's a bit too fancy for what I'd be doing!

I use a Microsoft wireless desktop with a Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0.  It works fine in my games and I've still yet to change the batteries!  So I'm happy


----------



## DCIScouts (Jun 26, 2005)

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> O.O;;  That's a bit too fancy for what I'd be doing!
> 
> I use a Microsoft wireless desktop with a Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0.  It works fine in my games and I've still yet to change the batteries!  So I'm happy



I've got the mouse from that set, and I second that motion!  Dream mouse would be the Logitech MX1000 though.


----------



## 691175002 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a logitech Mx700.  Its pretty good but in games its a little heavy because of the batteries.


----------



## penguinrusty (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a $20 microsoft wireless optical mouse....it looks semi-cool, but at least it works!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 26, 2005)

logitech MX510, i love it!


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 26, 2005)

a cheap microsol, yes thats right, microsol. i bought it cuz i wanted a a colour matching (black and silver) and potical mouse. plus it has 2 extra buttons which is great for ingame.


----------



## cell4me (Jun 26, 2005)

I have the same a (micro mouse) because it matches the color of my pc, its optical but not wireless...I like it though better than the ball type I was using!


----------



## mgoldb2 (Jun 26, 2005)

I got a logitech mx1000 laser mouse and like it alot more then my old microsoft opticle mouse.  It alot more senstive and make aiming in games much easier.


----------



## kobaj (Jun 26, 2005)

I haev a logitech click optical mouse, I say its a great mouse but thats because I havnt had eny others...well a ball one but that sucked arse.
PIC!!



LOL, you can see my mouse mat.


----------



## red onion (Jun 26, 2005)

I've got a Logitech M-BJ58, optical, matches keyboard, very light and easy to move.


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 26, 2005)

targus mini optical with retractable cables.


----------



## Apathetic (Jun 27, 2005)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> JAN


I'd like one of those ^_^ But I am currently more than pleased with my mx1000 duo.


----------



## The Astroman (Jun 27, 2005)

a Logitech MX518 coupled to a fUnc sUrface 1030 (pictures later)


----------



## Praetor (Jun 27, 2005)

*wrong forum section" *teleported*


----------



## Geoff (Jun 27, 2005)

here's mine, the MX510 Blue:






Best mouse i've ever used


----------



## lynx6200 (Jun 27, 2005)

I have the logitech mx1000 at work, and a $40 logitech wireless optical mouse at home.  No complaints with either, except having to change batteries fairly often on the other one.


----------



## 20gig (Jun 28, 2005)

mx1000 its sweet


----------



## nmt (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a very very normal mouse   
but when I have enough money, I will buy Razer Diamondback Magma Ed.  (for me, now it's too expensive


----------



## tg900 (Jun 29, 2005)

I've got the Wireless intellimouse explorer 2.0, its pretty cool although there are no places where windows supports that you can scroll from left to right.  Its kinda big, but its a perfect fit for your hand.  Its weird to go from a standard mouse to this one, or vice versa, since the mouse tilts with your palm.  I got it from staples a bit ago, it was $50, but it was on sale for $12  , so i couldnt argue.  I got it cause of the low price mainly.  I used to use the microsoft intellimouse, with side forward and backward buttons.


----------



## Adam Warren (Jun 29, 2005)

Logitech MX-510


----------



## jjsevdt (Jun 29, 2005)

logitech MX700 wireless and nice


----------



## Clearion (Jun 29, 2005)

i have a logitech mx510


----------



## LittleHoov (Jun 30, 2005)

i use an A5Tech WOP-35....i know few of you know what that is so heres a link http://www.a4tech.com/en/product2.asp?CID=1&SCID=8&MNO=WOP-35

its a little quirky from time to time, but i think its mostly the surface i use it one...my desk is somewhat reflective and it makes it do weird stuff, but most of the time it gets the job done just fine for me and the extra buttons are great for gaming


----------



## MasterGooby (Jun 30, 2005)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I am just wondering what mouse you use and what you like about it? What would be your dream mouse?



I want to one you have    But I got a Logitech MX700 I picked up a few years ago.  It works great, and it weighs alot, so when it quits working one of these days, it will make a great paper weight!


----------



## Tha Killa (Jun 30, 2005)

LittleHoov said:
			
		

> i use an A5Tech WOP-35....i know few of you know what that is so heres a link http://www.a4tech.com/en/product2.asp?CID=1&SCID=8&MNO=WOP-35
> 
> its a little quirky from time to time, but i think its mostly the surface i use it one...my desk is somewhat reflective and it makes it do weird stuff, but most of the time it gets the job done just fine for me and the extra buttons are great for gaming



I have the same thing.   Its ok, sometimes it seems to get stuck in some little places during gaming. Maybe it was my fault though, I spilled some juice on it a long time ago, then I opened it up to clean it, and now I lost the teflon feet that were on it.


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U (Jun 30, 2005)

My mouse is 8 years old. When your mouse has lived over half as long as you have, you know it's time to upgrade...


----------



## ilovefishsticks (Jul 1, 2005)

my mouse is a Cantech wireless mouse/keyboard combo. Considering it was only 35 bucks for both its awsome. Nice feel to it and looks good. Just that wen i play fps games such as bfv of halo and use a pistol or non fully/semi auto weapon it dosent register all the clicks when i constantly click. Bsides that, couldnt be happier


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 1, 2005)

i just got a mx1000 , favorite function is gotta be the application switch.


----------



## kof2000 (Jul 1, 2005)

back and forward works for explorer and IE but doessnt seem to work with FIREFOX.


----------

